# Lichterketten im Beat der Musik dimmen



## Crysis nerd (22. Juni 2011)

Jao ich weiß.. es hört sich irgendwie krank an.
Aber nunja, ich hab für ne Party vor, mehrere Lichterketten oder auch andere Lichter bei manchen Songs zu dimmen zum Takt der Musik.
Ich kenne mich da mit Elektro- und Analogzeugs nicht so aus... und daher wollte ich mal hier fragen.

Kennt ihr irgendwelche gute Produkte? 
Ist die Ausrüstung dafür teuer?
Über welchen Ausgang oder wie würde man das überhaupt machen mit dem pc?
Kann man sich das mit ein wenig Fummelei auch selber bauen?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus, wäre echt cool, wenn man das hinkriegt 

mfg
Lukas


----------



## Lexx (22. Juni 2011)

steuerung für eine lichtorgel.. ?


----------



## Crysis nerd (22. Juni 2011)

Sozusagen.. Nur dass ich keine besondere Lichtorgel habe, sondern einfach nur normale lichter 
Also kann man auch die irgendwie steuern? 
Sonst: Lichtorgeln kann man sich wohl bei so Eventorganisatoren ausleihen.. mit wie viel Geld sollte man da pro abend rechnen?

mfg


----------



## Lexx (22. Juni 2011)

> Also kann man auch die irgendwie steuern?


ja klar, gibts als bausatz zum selber löten.. 


> Eventorganisatoren


zu teuer, für privat.. für dich.

(mein bester freund betreibt einen verleih für "bühnentechnik")
mit ein paar scheinen musst schon rechnen. kommt auch sicherlich 
auf den verleiher an, was der für equipment hat.


----------



## Crysis nerd (23. Juni 2011)

Mh Schade.. das hört sich jetzt nich so toll an 
Ach mensch, ich will ja garnix mit komplexen Filterungsmethoden... nagut eigentlich will ichs schon :/
Und sonst garkeine andere Technik?


----------



## Hydroxid (4. Juli 2011)

Lichterkette an Dimmerpack anschließen. Dimmerpack an DMX Pult und dann wird's lustig


----------



## Iceananas (4. Juli 2011)

DMX ist stark übertrieben und zu teuer für die meisten...
Je nachdem, was für Lichter eingesetzt werden gibts einfache Controller spottbillig, z.B. http://www.highlight-led.de/Stromve..._fuer_12V_-_Licht_musikgesteuert_i382_938.htm


----------



## Hydroxid (6. Juli 2011)

War ja bloß ein Beispiel wie es funktionieren kann 
Für mal so eine Party braucht man das wirklich nicht


----------



## watercooled (6. Juli 2011)

Schraub die Sicherung raus und ersetz sie durch einen Nagel. Dann erweiterst du die Anlage bis du auf ca. 4KW kommst. Nun noch die Lichterkette hinklemmen, und schon flackert das ganze Haus 

Aber Spaß ohne: Ich stimme ICE Ananas aber zu. Sowas reicht völlig und man braucht kein DMX 

MfG


----------



## AeroX (7. Juli 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> DMX ist stark übertrieben und zu teuer für die meisten...
> Je nachdem, was für Lichter eingesetzt werden gibts einfache Controller spottbillig, z.B. Soundcontrol-Box für 12V - Licht musikgesteuert


 
Jao, das ding reicht vollkommen  Sollte auch funktionieren! 

mfg


----------



## Hydroxid (8. Juli 2011)

AeroX schrieb:
			
		

> Jao, das ding reicht vollkommen  Sollte auch funktionieren!
> 
> mfg



War ja wie gesagt auch nur eine möglichkeit was man machen kann und dass war nunmal meine erste Idee


----------



## rebel4life (10. Juli 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Schraub die Sicherung raus und ersetz sie durch einen Nagel.


 
Profis wissen, dass man Sicherungen mit Lötzinn überbrückt. Wieso? Das schmilzt im Brandfall.

Im Ernst: Ruf bei Thomann oder z.B. Monacor an, die können dir da genau weiterhelfen.

Laien rate ich von diesen Selbstbausätzen ab, denn hier ist Netzspannung im Spiel, ausgenommen du hast z.B. welche für 12V, da geht das noch.

Halogen-Lichtorgel 12V Wechselstrom: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------

